# Headlights - Have any bright ideas?



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

I'm not impressed by the stock headlights on my X-Trail (I otherwise love the thing). Can anyone recommend brighter ones? Also, I've noticed that some cars have very bright white/blue headlights. These any better? Thanks!

pgames38


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

As far as replacement globes go, you can't go pass the new ARB supplied 'FAT BOYS'. I have just fitted a pair to my X-trail and even without upgrading the wiring loom, the difference is amazing. I will be adding a upgraded loom soon to get the real benefits. The good thing about these globes is that they don't run as hot as similar rated globes out there.

They are between $150 and $175 $AUS at set, depending on where you find them. Do a google search and you will be surprised at the difference in price.

Hope this helps.

bas


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

PG,

For me the resident expert (& my supplier  joke) is "SCHESBH" on this forum.

Powerbulbs from UK is where we get better bulbs... have a look at the "sticky" threads called HOT LINKS.





pgames38 said:


> I'm not impressed by the stock headlights on my X-Trail (I otherwise love the thing). Can anyone recommend brighter ones? Also, I've noticed that some cars have very bright white/blue headlights. These any better? Thanks!
> 
> pgames38


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> PG,
> 
> For me the resident expert (& my supplier  joke ) is "SCHESBH" on this forum.
> 
> Powerbulbs from UK is where we get better bulbs... have a look at the "sticky" threads called HOT LINKS.


I order a set of Silverstars from Canadian Tire. They're $100 for a set of two, but I was pretty impressed with the pair I had on my old Civic. Has to be better than the stock ones!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Except you could have gotten them for $30 instead.
(Silverstar OSRAM H4 # 472SVS 60/55W)


Sorry


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Your kidding*

First off... being termed a supplier does not fit well.... hehehehe.... ya... onto the subject at hand... http://www.powerbulbs.com .... Bulbs are 20% brighter than the North American Version and much cheaper!!!! They give fast delivery from UK to Canada as well lately no duties have been imposed... my last order from them was for 5 friends over $400... great company and service.

Stephen




pgames38 said:


> I order a set of Silverstars from Canadian Tire. They're $100 for a set of two, but I was pretty impressed with the pair I had on my old Civic. Has to be better than the stock ones!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> First off... being termed a supplier does not fit well.... hehehehe.... ya... onto the subject at hand... http://www.powerbulbs.com ....
> Stephen



Sorry Stephen... 
I was joking (just want to make sure I mention this so that it is clear to all)


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I know*

Marc not a problem... I knew it was a joke... but being a bulb dealer sounds better.... heheheh


Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Inventory*



SCHESBH said:


> Marc not a problem... I knew it was a joke... but being a bulb dealer sounds better.... heheheh
> 
> 
> Stephen


Does the "bulb dealer" have inventory at this time :woowoo:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Spares*

I keep spares in my house for both my vehicles, but no extras.. did I not order you a set and send them to you? 

Stephen




Canada's Far East said:


> Does the "bulb dealer" have inventory at this time :woowoo:


----------



## VideoDude (Nov 11, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> I keep spares in my house for both my vehicles, but no extras.. did I not order you a set and send them to you?
> 
> Stephen


If the 'Dealer' is going to make a run for the border anytime soon...count me in for a couple pair.

Mike


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> First off... being termed a supplier does not fit well.... hehehehe.... ya... onto the subject at hand... http://www.powerbulbs.com .... Bulbs are 20% brighter than the North American Version and much cheaper!!!! They give fast delivery from UK to Canada as well lately no duties have been imposed... my last order from them was for 5 friends over $400... great company and service.
> 
> Stephen



Hi Stephen,

With those bulbs what are the color output ?
I'm interested in the blue/white color, not the boring yellow even tho they are brighter.
Also on that link, they have ones that marked as 50% brighter.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Bulbs..*

The Bulbs are 4000K nice and clear. They are 50% brighter than normal bulbs but the ones sold in Canada are 30% brighter... making the U.K. version 20% more.

I changed all my bulbs and there is big difference. PowerBulbs has been great and I have purchased on three seperate occasions from them with 2-7 day delivery from the UK. Even pricing they are so much more cheaper than purchasing them here and you get a better (Brighter) bulb.

Stephen





wasabi4ever said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> With those bulbs what are the color output ?
> I'm interested in the blue/white color, not the boring yellow even tho they are brighter.
> ...


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

xenondepot.net

is where i got my HID love em


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I tried your link, doesn't take me any where

Greg


TjC said:


> xenondepot.net
> 
> is where i got my HID love em


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> The Bulbs are 4000K nice and clear. They are 50% brighter than normal bulbs but the ones sold in Canada are 30% brighter... making the U.K. version 20% more.
> 
> I changed all my bulbs and there is big difference. PowerBulbs has been great and I have purchased on three seperate occasions from them with 2-7 day delivery from the UK. Even pricing they are so much more cheaper than purchasing them here and you get a better (Brighter) bulb.
> 
> Stephen


Stephen, any complaints from other drivers about your lights being too bright? Or get any trouble from the cops for that matter?
I've been looking at the Osram's for a while but forgot about them, and was concerned with how long they last.--any comments on that?

Cheers,
Lukasz


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> The Bulbs are 4000K nice and clear. They are 50% brighter than normal bulbs but the ones sold in Canada are 30% brighter... making the U.K. version 20% more.
> 
> I changed all my bulbs and there is big difference. PowerBulbs has been great and I have purchased on three seperate occasions from them with 2-7 day delivery from the UK. Even pricing they are so much more cheaper than purchasing them here and you get a better (Brighter) bulb.
> 
> Stephen



Hello again Stephen,

Did you order more than one type of bulbs ?
I noticed 3 types of the bulbs on that site advertised at 50% brighter like the silverstar, Powerplus, Vision... which ones are better ?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

Oreo said:


> I tried your link, doesn't take me any where
> 
> Greg



opps sorry its www.xenondepot.com


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Which kit did you get for your xtrail? Did you loose your high beam function?

Greg


TjC said:


> opps sorry its www.xenondepot.com


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Some*

Hi,

Yes I have received some flashes from severla drivers BUT I also received them from the SilverStars from Canada as well when I first replaced them not knowing about the European version. I would say in the past year.. 5 flashes in all... 

As for the police, they are identical to the marking on the Canadian Version and I have been behind and in front of several police cars without a problem.. the ones that I keep seeing getting in trouble are the blue bulb hids..

I had to change one bulb (I change in pair when one burns out after 13 months.. but again I drive with my Fogs and Lights oon all the time... not just running daylight on full. I have yet to change my fogs.

Stephen



Lukasz said:


> Stephen, any complaints from other drivers about your lights being too bright? Or get any trouble from the cops for that matter?
> I've been looking at the Osram's for a while but forgot about them, and was concerned with how long they last.--any comments on that?
> 
> Cheers,
> Lukasz


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Both are good*

Hi Jim,

If you look at the tests that they have made on boths bulbs they are excellent with the SilverStars slightly better. I went with the SylverStars as did several of my friends who have also purchased the from PowerBulbs.. The H4's.. it personal preference.. I don't know anyone who has the Phillips..

My H11's were not purchased from PowerBulbs.. they were purchased from an eBay dealer from Vancouver ... they are the XD5's.. I am going to be purchasing several more from Marc and Roger since I need spares.. Marc took my spares and Roger wants some as well.

Stephen




wasabi4ever said:


> Hello again Stephen,
> 
> Did you order more than one type of bulbs ?
> I noticed 3 types of the bulbs on that site advertised at 50% brighter like the silverstar, Powerplus, Vision... which ones are better ?
> ...


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*Osram Bilux*

To those of you have replaced the stock bulbs from the X-trail, did you notice what brand or model it is ?
I just looked at mine after replacing them with the xenon bulbs i bought from ebay "eurodesignz".
They are dimmer than my stock (but atleast they are white, I don't like ordinary yellow bulbs)... so i look up the Osram Bilux on the net, turns out they are 40% brighter than original Halogen.
So does that mean my stock Bilux compare to Stephen's or I should say PowerBulbs' Silverstar is only about 10% different ?
My x-trail is AWD SE 2005 model. I wonder if you guys have the same type of bulbs in your car.

Jim


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i bought the 6500k kit


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*My lights*

please see below


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*My lights*

What do you guys think ? Are these illegal ?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

id say the blue corner lights and marker lights ud be askin for cops to pull u over

but the blue interior lights are fine
i have those too


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*LED*

I bought 34 LED bulbs, different colors.
So i could change them to white ones if blue is trouble.
Earlier i changed the corner lights to white because they are always on, the sidemarker i don't see why there is a problem.
I mean most car don't have it, so the side marker is only a bonus lights.

But we'll see... i hope they let me go with warning first


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

where did u get those lights from?

id be hella interested

but in vancouver cops pull anyone with blue lights on there ride
they say its cause that blue lights should be on cop cars only


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I got them all from Ebay.
Even the headlights.
I got about 3 pairs for headlights and 3 pairs for foglights.
I got 32 LED bulbs in red, blue, white.

They are not bad in price. The LED i paid about $1 each on average after shipping and everything. I bought them in bulk to save money, If you were to buy them in 2 they are about $10 or so per pair. Not that i need that many anyways, i only need about 8 pairs all together, the LEDs last forever... but you'll never know.
:cheers: 




TjC said:


> where did u get those lights from?
> 
> id be hella interested
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm another Osram Silverstar's Fan, thanks to Stephen & fine folks from Powerbulbs.com

Got them in all my cars headlights & love them all, but... It's quite important to have properly aimed the headlights, here's a very useful site:

*-->Daniel Stern's Aiming Headlights <--*


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> I got them all from Ebay.
> Even the headlights.
> I got about 3 pairs for headlights and 3 pairs for foglights.
> I got 32 LED bulbs in red, blue, white.
> :cheers:


They look very "cool" blue cool that is, but I will get pulled-over in Sydney by cops for sure 

Never the less, I still want to play with colours in mine (at least the license plate and fog lights).

Can you please provide an eBay link or the name of the seller on eBay? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi,

I just emailed him requesting for a website or another way for you guys to order them.
He used to posted on Ebay, but i didn't order through ebay, i sent him an email requesting for more bulbs. I specified the order to the amount of certains bulbs and types that i want.
I lost his Ebay name... So as soon as he replied I will post up links and ways to contact him.

Thanks




aussietrail said:


> They look very "cool" blue cool that is, but I will get pulled-over in Sydney by cops for sure
> 
> Never the less, I still want to play with colours in mine (at least the license plate and fog lights).
> 
> Can you please provide an eBay link or the name of the seller on eBay? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey guys, sorry took so long to post this. The guy finally replied to me through Email.

*********************************************************

I'll see what I can do. However, the price won't be as good as what you got the last time. It will now cost USD 4 for a pair of higher quality T10 LED bulbs. I can give free shipping if there are more than 10 pairs ordered. Currently we have some stocks for blue, red and white bulbs. Let me know how many you need. It will be better to consolidate orders through you, if you don't mind. Thanks! 

My website is www.eLuminate.biz

Best Regards,
Mynn 

*********************************************************

Here is his email address, i'm not sure how often he check them, but does awhile to reply back. He is from singapore, same as Leng from maxdax :thumbup: . Nice fella.

[email protected]

Jim


----------

